# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Question] Boss Names per TTS in Grater Rifts

## Fokkus

Is there a way to allow boss names in Grater Rifts to be issued via TTS.

I have already found a post on this topic.
But how and where to include the snippet?

Maybe somebody can help me?






public void PaintWorld(WorldLayer layer)
{

var shrines = Hud.Game.Shrines;
foreach (var x in shrines)
{
if (!x.IsOperated) //already clicked?
{
if ((x.LastSpeak == null) && (Hud.LastSpeak.TimerTest(5000)))
{
//shrines texttospeech
if ((x.Type != ShrineType.HealingWell) && (x.Type != ShrineType.PoolOfReflection))
{
Hud.Speak(x.SnoActor.NameLocalized);
x.LastSpeak = Hud.CreateWatch();
x.LastSpeak.Restart();
}

//pools texttospeech
if (x.Type == ShrineType.PoolOfReflection)
{
Hud.Speak(x.SnoActor.NameLocalized);
x.LastSpeak = Hud.CreateWatch();
x.LastSpeak.Restart();
}
}
}
}


var monsters = Hud.Game.AliveMonsters;
foreach (var x in monsters)
{
//Boss texttospeech
if (x.Rarity == ActorRarity.Boss)
{
if ((x.LastSpeak == null) && (Hud.LastSpeak.TimerTest(5000)))
{
Hud.Speak(x.SnoActor.NameLocalized);
x.LastSpeak = Hud.CreateWatch();
x.LastSpeak.Restart();
}
}
}


}

----------

